

Undocumented Twitter API endpoint returns fully-resolved t.co URLs - ams1
https://gist.github.com/1219481

======
efalcao
looks like the "X-Phx:true" header is required. Phx must be "Phoenix" which is
the code name for the new twitter.com interface

